# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  بس دقيقة وقفي ~ mms ..

## ليلاس

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..~*

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس

من أشعار سالم السيار وشوق الأحمد 
*من تصميم المبدعة مخمليه ~*

----------

هدوء الغرام (04-24-2011)

----------


## كــاريس

طرح حلووووو

----------


## ليلاس

*لآ حلوو إلآ توـآإجد ..*

*حبوبهـ .."*

*تسسلمي ع التوـآصصل ..*

*منورة ..]*

----------


## أمل الظهور

حلوة كلماتهم 

تشكراتي لك ليلاس

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعآإفيك غآليتي ..*

*الحلوو توـآإجدك ..*

*منورة ..]*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حلوين  

يسلمو على المجهود الرائع 

موفقه*

----------


## ليلاس

*ربي يسسسسلمك حبيبتي ..*

*الأروع هالتوـآإجد .."*

*منورة..}*

----------

